# Foo Fighters: Wasting Light



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

A review here;

http://www.alphamen.co.uk/forum/entry.php?74-Wasting-Light


----------



## Maggi200 (Aug 21, 2009)

Haven't stopped listenign to it!  awesome album


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

maggi133 said:


> Haven't stopped listenign to it!  awesome album


Thank god,

I thought i had lost it and descended into a Foo Fighters fanboi oblivion.


----------



## Yoghurtman (Dec 9, 2008)

Listened a couple of times now and really getting into it.......


----------



## Leodhasach (Sep 15, 2008)

It's going to make me deaf but I don't care :thumb:


----------



## Gruffs (Dec 10, 2007)

Still not stopped.

'I should have known' would be being hailed as a masterpiece had the guy it is about had written it.


----------

